# Emergency Landing



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Did anyone see the jetblue flight land with the landing gear at a 90 degree angle? CNN played it live.The pilot kept the landing gear from ripping off and even kept the plain on the center line.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Yeah I watched it.


It interrupeted the simpsons on fox.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

DOH! not the simpsons LOL


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What was this?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=1b94618f-c1a4-4fa9-97c9-fb7d7bc22877&f=copy

There was a video I saw that showed the people on the plane watching the tvs on the plain of the plain while it was landing.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Found it

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=6cb5a42a-6a23-48bf-b4ea-ba95db7ade1a&f=copy



It sounds like they shut the tv system down before landing.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Haha, I didn't realize there was a commercial first. I was wondering why you were showing us an add for Zantac.

I watched that last night and a bit on the tornado and the hurricane, which drove gas prices up around $2/ litre(approx $6-7USD/ gallon) some places around Ontario(already). I imagine the gas down there will really skyrocket once the hurricane actually hits, if it hasn't already. 

I may as well get fire insurance and blow up my Jimmy, because I can't afford to put gas in it and nobody will buy it with the price of gas. Time to buy a motor scooter.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well fox interrupts a lot of its programs with stuff going on in california. I usually just turn the channel beacuse its something stupid like some guy running from the cops. and frankly I just dont care about anything going on in california. but the airplane landing seemed vaguely important.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The price of gas went up .25 last night alone. :shock:
Any excuse and up the price goes.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

The wheels are totally crooked


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

shev said:


> frankly I just dont care about anything going on in california.


Well  to you 

Unfortunately, here i have to make a comment. The BS you see on the news about this state has absolutely nothing to do with the way things really are. There are over 30 million people here, and if you think the news reporting on a few looneys (proportinately) has anything to do with the rest of us, that's pretty sad.


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

With the topic though, I was watching this on the news and was so happy these people made it. It could have been a very tragic outcome.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea, It was one of those things that you felt like your favorite team just scored the final or winning point in a game.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

What a great landing. Great job by the crew..


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

YES! I seen this the other morning - the pilots done a great job of saving that one!


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

I was watching it the whole time on MSNBC, that pilot did a great job landing that plane.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well the belly of the plane was built to slide. so even if the tire thingy did break the passengers would only be roughed up a tad.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I wonder if the passengers get free tickets after that?


----------

